# Fishing From Dusk Till Dawn!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Hammerheads All Night Long For Those That Hate Being Mosquito Fodder!

At first hooking Hammerheads was fun, action is action after all. But after awhile it becomes annoying! I don't eat Hammerheads & i don't use them for bait (though some do). So i release everyone i catch. Seems that recently this summers Hammerhead run is totally out of control! In areas that i've always hooked Trevally & Bonefish is now staging grounds for massive pupping. Never seen it this bad before, i feel the Hammerheads chased out the more desirable food fish because i can't catch one in these areas i usually frequent. I think i need to get back to open reefs rather then bays & harbors.

I still would like to start hitting some "challenging" areas soon before the big winter waves return. But for now i'll have to find some different areas to hit, getting boring throwing back Hammerheads all day. I was hoping for a GT "Ulua" last night. Brought out 1 of 2 12' Heavy Ocean Masters by Bass Pro (one for spinners & the other conventionals). I put my biggest spinner on it, the Shimano Ultegra 14000 "Matt Black" edition. The medium rig was my 13'3" Daiwa Ballistic with a Abu Garcia Blue Yonder 7000. Was really hoping & prepared for big strikes last night but only got "ticklers" instead.

Only recently i've again started using the Blue Yonder 7K for shore casting. Most of the time i practice casting at the park to balance my timing using different rods. I really love this reel. The biggest fish i've brought in was 40lb using the BY. The clicker is extremely loud & the weight of the unit is light. With the Daiwa Ballistic i like using 5oz on a mag setting of 8 with no thumb. If i need added distance i change the setting to 10 but i need to lightly thumb the backend of the cast. The flex feels good using a MH 13'3" rod. A 12' H rod is ok, but need to use 7-8oz banks. I feel the internals may not be beefy enough to handle something large, like a huge shark. It has handled large Eagle Nose Rays. For me it's the perfect casting reel for Bonefish to medium Trevally. Price is around $220US. Size is between a Penn 3/0 to a Jigmaster. For those wanting to learn how to cast a conventional this is the reel for you.

Sorry some of the vids were darker then normal. The clouds were reflecting the moonlight & it was masking the recording units pre-settings. I found on pitch dark night that my head lamp illuminates the surroundings much better & the vids are easier to view.


----------

